

Avalon Bitcoin Mining Rig Batch 2 Orders open 02/18/2013 at 9am EST - smgoller
http://store.avalon-asics.com/?product=avalon-asic-batch-2

======
SlipperySlope
Currently the bitcoin network total hash rate is 30.078 Thash/second. Within a
few months that figure will certainly be much higher.

